# I need help identifying a artist. I can’t make out the signature



## Wyndhamj (Feb 20, 2021)

I have two very large abstract painting approx 6ft x 5ft
i can’t make out the signature 
any ideas


----------



## Qwijebo (May 21, 2021)

Koning it's a Dutch name


----------

